# Birds won't stop singing?



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Yes, I know... I probably sound like a complete idiot. Why did I buy birds if I didn't want an animal that sings? Well, I honestly don't mind the usual chirping, but this has gotten out of control. 

The cage is in the living room, where I spend a large amount of my time either reading, revising or generally just hanging around. Me and my birds are very much bonded to one another (I have two hand reared and one aviary), so they have more out-of-cage time than they do otherwise. Poppy and Cosmo would usually stay on the perch (the cage top opens up) whereas Flynn, the baby, would come over to me and sit on my shoulder. 

Recently, though, I've had exams and so I've been revising for about 3 or so weeks. Consequently, I haven't been able to pay as much attention to the birds as I'd have liked; they've still come out, but not as often. I'm not sure if it's because they're feeling neglected and want to get my attention again, but now, whenever I'm in the room (including when I'm revising, which is obviously a very important time), they sing constantly. At first, it's almost bearable, though still quite difficult to concentrate, but then it goes onto screeching. 

I hate having to put the blanket over their cage in the hopes that they'll quiet down! But it seems that I have no over option. Do you have any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Perhaps just letting them play on a play gym whilst you study will help? I'm not sure what to suggest, my boys sing like mad too. It's constant. That's birds for you! Mine do it because they're happy. 
Maybe just go to the library?


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you tried reducing the amount of light they get, say 9-10 hours a day? Sometimes that helps with noise.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

tasheanne said:


> Perhaps just letting them play on a play gym whilst you study will help? I'm not sure what to suggest, my boys sing like mad too. It's constant. That's birds for you! Mine do it because they're happy.
> Maybe just go to the library?


Unfortunately, there's no library within walking distance of my house (and no means of travelling to one, either), so that's not an option. But thank you for the suggestion. I feel horrible complaining about the noise, because like you said, that's birds for you! I will certainly look into buying a play gym for them; I've seen some really nice ones in the pet shop that seem like fun 



vampiric_conure said:


> Have you tried reducing the amount of light they get, say 9-10 hours a day? Sometimes that helps with noise.


Yes; a few days ago we moved the cage from out of the sunlight and placed it in the corner of the room, where the sun only really shines from about 8 in the morning 'til around 5 in the afternoon. So far, there's been no change. Perhaps I'll try bringing Flynn (the noisiest) over to me whilst I'm revising to try and keep him occupied. Thanks for the help!


----------



## CloudySkies (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you move them to a back room while you're revising? And I second the playgym thing. Giving them an area with some new toys (mixed with old, loved toys so they accept the gym more quickly) and put them in another room for a while then bring them back out (with the gym?) when you're able to deal with bird stuff. Either way, the playgym might be a good idea and help for now and the future. My birds love the Kaytee playgym that's on rollers, I didn't want a table top one so I could move it wherever I want. They still spend some serious time singing, the budgies mainly, but with the toys and the gym, they spend some serious time just playing relatively quietly every day too.

Also, can you schedule your revising time to early afternoon? That's when it seems like my guys calm down the most and take naps. They seem to be loudest and most boisterous in the morning and the evening, so maybe if you can avoid those times for revising times, it might make life a little easier and less distracting.

Good luck!

And don't feel bad for complaining about the noise. I love my other pets to pieces but I'm allowed to be irritated with my old cat for peeing on the laundry, even though it's due to his being old, probably with dementia and incontinent. You're allowed to be annoyed by annoying things and sometimes the loud singing and squawking gets, well, annoying. It's just that you're in a situation right now where you need some quiet time for something important, so you need to address the situation or learn to deal or something. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

CloudySkies said:


> And don't feel bad for complaining about the noise. I love my other pets to pieces but I'm allowed to be irritated with my old cat for peeing on the laundry, even though it's due to his being old, probably with dementia and incontinent. You're allowed to be annoyed by annoying things and sometimes the loud singing and squawking gets, well, annoying. It's just that you're in a situation right now where you need some quiet time for something important, so you need to address the situation or learn to deal or something. Sounds reasonable to me.


Amen to that, CloudySKies. Sometimes it justs has to come out or we go ripe mad! LOL!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

amberwydell said:


> a few days ago we moved the cage from out of the sunlight and placed it in the corner of the room, where the sun only really shines from about 8 in the morning 'til around 5 in the afternoon. So far, there's been no change. Perhaps I'll try bringing Flynn (the noisiest) over to me whilst I'm revising to try and keep him occupied. Thanks for the help!


You're very welcome for the help  I just wish there was more I could do to help. I have a noisy booger of a boy who sings at 3 am even if I'm in a completely dark room with just the computer screen for light. Ieeeeeee! Frustrating!!!!


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

CloudySkies said:


> Can you move them to a back room while you're revising? And I second the playgym thing. Giving them an area with some new toys (mixed with old, loved toys so they accept the gym more quickly) and put them in another room for a while then bring them back out (with the gym?) when you're able to deal with bird stuff. Either way, the playgym might be a good idea and help for now and the future. My birds love the Kaytee playgym that's on rollers, I didn't want a table top one so I could move it wherever I want. They still spend some serious time singing, the budgies mainly, but with the toys and the gym, they spend some serious time just playing relatively quietly every day too.
> 
> Also, can you schedule your revising time to early afternoon? That's when it seems like my guys calm down the most and take naps. They seem to be loudest and most boisterous in the morning and the evening, so maybe if you can avoid those times for revising times, it might make life a little easier and less distracting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! Mine tend to quiet down at around 7... whereas, they're at their nosiest in the early afternoon! Strange. And thanks for making me feel better about complaining - it's good to know that I'm not the only one who gets a little frustrated now and again!


----------

